
The Go compiler needs to be smarter - rainworld
https://lemire.me/blog/2020/06/04/the-go-compiler-needs-to-be-smarter/
======
bearbin
I think the poor optimisation performance described in this post is really a
deliberate tradeoff made by the go compiler team. Rather than producing
highly-optimised code for the best performance in some cases (which is often a
fool's errand anyway), the compiler produces good enough code; quickly, and
its architecture is not overly complicated by advanced optimisation
procedures.

In my experience, go's high compilation speed compared to C++ is a great help
to development, and I would gladly give away complicated optimisations for
this enhancement. For high-throughput programs, time spent on manual
optimisation or architectural work has a much higher payout than the marginal
improvements of optimising compilers, when considering the continuous cost of
slow compilation.

